# Is it just me, or is Ed Sheerans "Thinking Out Loud"



## SignOfLife (Aug 13, 2014)

Is it just me or is Ed Sheerans song and video "Thinking Out Loud" completely sexy ! Love it !


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

SignOfLife said:


> Is it just me or is Ed Sheeran completely sexy !


Fixed that for you! 

Cool hair, tattoos, guitar, British accent... yeah, that's it for me! *swoon*

Ok, I'll stop acting like a teenage girl now.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

I think i'm in love! This is the most amazing song, and the video is perfect!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

First I ever set eyes on this... beautiful in every way... Erotic! ....don't we all wish we could dance like that!!

....................................


















.......


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

She should put some clothes on.

And it would be more realistic if he trips and drops her.


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

Revamped said:


> She should put some clothes on.
> 
> And it would be more realistic if he trips and drops her.


There's a behind the scenes video on Youtube. Both of those things happen. They also crack heads while spinning around on the floor. :rofl:


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't think he's being completely honest when he says, "Thinking Out Loud."

Because if the video was any evidence of what HE'S thinking?

It would be x rated.


----------

